# Be a Caring Steward of the Alpine Zone



## Greg (Feb 4, 2004)

Found this nice page on the RMC site and thought I'd share:

http://www.randolphmountainclub.org/alpinezone/alpinezone.html

All stuff the veterans already know, but good for newbies.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey there Greg, Excellent page! Recommended for all who have about a half hour, until Survivor All Stars begins!

Haven't been to this site since last summer. Don't remember that this page existed then. Sure does now. Super pix and LNT (Leave No Trace) ethics. I enjoy all mountain views -- so very beautiful.
__________________
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2004)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Recommended for all who have about a half hour, until Survivor All Stars begins!


You're funny. Another Survivor addict?


----------



## Stephen (Feb 6, 2004)

You know this leads me to a moral dilema that I've been wrestling with for a while now.

While on one hand, I'd like to support the AMC financially since they are the primary group that maintains trails, I shudder to think all of the other political endeavors that the AMC pursues that are diametrically different from my own beliefs. 

Has anyone found a reasonable solution to this? Only thing I can think of is to physically participate in a trail maintanence.

Any thoughts/comments?

-T


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 6, 2004)

Check out RMC, I don't think they do much politicing.  I understand your dilemma on the other hand,  I've yet tofind a group that I agree with 100% in any part of life.  

Democrats, no, GOP/Hailiburton (I guess that answered that)  ACLU, nice idea but they go over the top, NRA, yes, responsible gun ownership is good, no hunters use Assault Rifles so please don't tell why you need them, Welfare, great for the downtrodden, but should people collect all their lives, no, have them work at something & pay them something & offset the welfare rate, at least they are semi-productive.  

IMO, politics is about compromise, you eventually end up in the middle, you give some, you take some.  Problem is when one group starts way left of center (or right) & the other starts near the middle, you end up 1/2 way between the two starting points which won't be the middle.  So with our current administrations environmental agenda (more roads, oil exploration, relax clean water standards, allow more arsenic in water, etc, I joined groups like the Sierra Club, & some others that are more politically active & zealous than the AMC.  If the balance of power shifts in Washington after November (not necessarily at the White House but if he worked with a Democratic Congress, they would have to compromise more) & the right is less powerful, I'd send less support (read money) to the left.  Heck if  the ACLU took control of polictics, I might send money to the NRA.


----------



## pepsi (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't know if this is the right place for this but...speaking of groups, I did not know until recently that Leave No Trace was actually a business (non-profit program)  rather than just a "practice".

http://www.lnt.org/


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 14, 2004)

LNT is a not for profit organization with superb low impact principals for anyone visiting/hiking/camping the great outdoors. You may become a dues paying member if you wish to support their efforts to educate the unknowing and futher their excellent cause. Dues paying member or not, the LNT low impact outdoor ethics are employed by most enthusiasts for free.

In similitude, an avid outdoors person may hike the forest wilderness and climb every mountain and not be a dues paying member of the Appalachian Mountain Club.


----------

